# Anyone on the Thunder Bay River?



## wbones9 (Dec 12, 2003)

Planning on hitting up Fletchers and Winyah this weekend, but I'm also thinking about dropping into the river and the bay this weekend. Any reports on the walleye in the bay or rivermouth?


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

PM sent.


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

Guys fishing off the bridge every nite when I go through town. Walleyes are around.


----------

